# USB-Speicherstick mit Bluetooth



## bucho (18. Juni 2006)

moin
weiss irgend jemand woher man nen USB-Speicherstick mit Bloototh, (oder nen Blootothstick mit speicherkarte...) herbekommt?
würde mich über tipps sehr freuen!


----------



## Gumbo (18. Juni 2006)

Die Übertragungstechnik heißt Bluetooth. Ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass es ein USB-Speicher mit Bluetooth gibt.


----------

